# Which heat press material to use for wine glasses and other glasswear



## shedraw (Jul 23, 2012)

Does anyone know which type of heat press material to use for wine glasses and other glass wear? I have a GCC Puma cutter and I have been doing shirts for awhile. I have a customer that really wants a set of wine glasses for a Wedding.

Any help on this would be greatly appreciated!

Gail


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

shedraw said:


> Does anyone know which type of heat press material to use for wine glasses and other glass wear? I have a GCC Puma cutter and I have been doing shirts for awhile. I have a customer that really wants a set of wine glasses for a Wedding.
> 
> Any help on this would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Gail


If you have access to a vinyl or stencil cutter, glass etching is pretty simple . Here is a youtube video I came accross - 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYxFd8M1aN0[/media]

Some other creative vinyl or rhinestones would probably work too. Good luck.


----------



## shedraw (Jul 23, 2012)

I do have a vinyl cutter and I like etching, but I am wanting to do some specific designs. I have some examples for reference that someone else has done. I am going to attach them.


----------



## shedraw (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is one of the pictures:


----------



## Wolf (Sep 27, 2007)

I think what's on the wine glass is sign vinyl not heat vinyl. I etch on glass and use sign vinyl on tiles, wood etc Hope this helps.
Elsa


----------



## pyfo (Dec 27, 2010)

Imprintables.com sells a good sign vinyl for using on glass. They even have some with designs already printed on it. Pretty cool.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

shedraw said:


> Here is one of the pictures:


This could be done with different colors of sign vinyl or it could be done using sign vinyl as a stencil and glass paint…hard to tell from the photo.


----------



## shedraw (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your feedback! The person that did this glass and others did say that it was crafted with vinyl lettering???


----------



## PlywoodTom (Jan 29, 2013)

If you need the print not as thick as vinyl, it is best to use pad printing or water slide decals. They will work on those compound curves.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

shedraw said:


> Thank you everyone for your feedback! The person that did this glass and others did say that it was crafted with vinyl lettering???


Simple enough to do then, using a computer, graphics program, cutter and sign vinyl. Each color will need to be cut and then applied to the glass. You can also do as one of the others has posted. Cut the design from sign vinyl weed away the design and use the outside piece as a mask, apply that to the glass, apply etching cream, let it set, wash it off and remove the mask…clean the finished etched glass. You can also use this same process on mirrors and windows, although for windows it might be better to use the Etched Glass vinyl material for easier use and application.


----------



## shedraw (Jul 23, 2012)

Which vinyl is best? Duracal Sign vinyl??


----------



## bloomoosedesign (Aug 10, 2015)

Thank you I am also interested in this and also a complete newbie so I appreciate any help! Can you use any intermediate vinyl for this? I was looking at like an Avery 700 or Oracal 641? However I am concerned that using a PVC vinyl may potentially be harmful if used on glasswear or food storage. Is it possible to use the PU tshirt vinyl and use the heat press? Or will the adhesive not stick to the glass properly? Has anyone tried this? Thanks


----------

